# RCI and World Mark



## klconley (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if RCI exchange rate is different for World Mark than it is for Wyndham?  Thanks.  Kelly


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes, it is.

These 2 point systems has total different point scale.  Although if WM continue to increase its points required for new resort and Wyndham stop build new resort, in 20 years, WM may catch Wyndham

Jya-Ning


----------



## klconley (Aug 18, 2008)

*Thanks*

I guess I was wondering if WM was perhaps less expensive to trade with RCI than Wyndham.  Kelly


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 19, 2008)

It is very different point grid.

Wyndham RCI/II generic deposit grid is start from 28k Stdio blue season, 42k stdio white season, 70k Stdio red season, 105k 1BD red sason, and so on.

WM RCI/II deposit is start from 4000 Stdio blue, 6000 Stdio White, 8000 Stdio Red, 9000 1 BD red.

So it all depends on what kind of depeosit you need to put in.

Generally speaking, WM's prime season, unit size does not cost too much more than a bad season, small unit.  Wyndham you will see the difference close to 30% various with area.  And with new introduced president suit, it will cost over 50% in some cases with just one unit size upgrade. or 300% compare prime season to bad season.

So, if you always want to travel with 2 BD unit prime season in mind, WM will be much cost effective.  

Jya-Ning


----------



## klconley (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Since I'm not familiar with wm point system yet, this is confusing, but I will study up on it.  We were told that Wyndham charges $166 for a trade on a reservation with RCI.  What would the cost be to trade the same reservation with RCI when own wm?  Thanks.  Kelly

I am willing to read.  Any reading that is suggested I will do.  thanks.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 19, 2008)

klconley said:


> Since I'm not familiar with wm point system yet, this is confusing, but I will study up on it.  We were told that Wyndham charges $166 for a trade on a reservation with RCI.  What would the cost be to trade the same reservation with RCI when own wm?  Thanks.  Kelly
> 
> I am willing to read.  Any reading that is suggested I will do.  thanks.



You probably read wrong.

If you are US customer, RCI charges $164 for Domestic week exchange, and $199 for international exchange.  No matter what resort you make deposit.  It charges different on the point side.

If you want, you should go visit RCI at www.rci.com and read its disclosure guide.  Somewhere there has a charge fee.  http://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_Disclosure.

If you are thinking of WM you should reading their owner's manual
http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/basic_owner_ed_handbook.pdf

You can read Wyndham's manual follow tug's sticky note
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48232 post #3

I will first look at the point range (or credit range) that I feel comfortable with (purchase / maintain), than start to see which resort(s) I can get.  Than read the rules, see how much charge I will pay, and when I can make reservation, and what kind of restrictions on these reservation.  Then I will try to find out what I can do if I could not use the credit I purchase, or what I can do if I want more.

Usually, you may find some thread in the owner specific forums like www.wmowners.com or forums.atozed.com

Or you can find something in the Advice session from tug http://www.tug2.net/tugadvic.shtml.

Should not worry about RCI and II.  It is last of what you will read and try to understand before you pull the trigger.

Find out what you can use is most important.

Jya-Ning


----------



## klconley (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thanks!!!*

Jya-Ning, you are a wealth of info.  Actually I had forgotten the exact exchange rates of RCI, but it helps to know it's about the same with both Wm and wn.  I have copies the pdfs and will read them.


----------

